# Rookie question on tung oil.



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, I know almost nothing about finishing. My question is - I started making small boxes and I have been using tung oil as a finish. Would it be a good idea to put anything over the tung oil such as a poly coat of some sort? Is there ever any reason to use the two products together? (Tung oil and a polyurathane)

Also, can you recomend a good finishing book? I don't need the "Bible" of finishing books, just something to help me understand whats what and how to apply it.

Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

covering it with more tung oil should be good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

What "Tung Oil" are you using? What does the label exactly say?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> What "Tung Oil" are you using? What does the label exactly say?


 It is Rocklers 100% pure tung oil.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh, and thanks for the Welcome cabinetman!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A straight Tung oil finish is not very durable by itself. Topcoating with an oil base varnish or polyurethane would provide a more protective finish.

Or, you can mix a home brew in working ratios of your choice, with a third ingredient of mineral spirits or naptha.


----------



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacob, Is this a new hobby or venture you are going to be doing for some time. If so, make a small investment in a compressor and a spray gun. Using lacquer spray is the way to go these days. Fast, multi coating in minutes, dries fast, no ambering, wet sand to smooth finish, penetrates deep and does not break down with chemicals. I have been using this for about the past 10 years finishing trim, windows, doors you name it and it saves so much time and is an awesome product. There are several kinds out there I happen to use a Sher-Wood moisture resistance and it comes in medium rub or gloss finish. It is awesome stuff. A little spendy, about $35 a gallon here but is worth it. Just a thought. Good Luck:thumbsup: GregC


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Also, can you recomend a good finishing book? I don't need the "Bible" of finishing books, just something to help me understand whats what and how to apply it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jacob


how about going with the "bible" of finishing books and getting something that will help you understand what and how?

Amazon.com: UNDERSTANDING WOOD FINISHING by BOB FLEXNER: Home Improvement

at $19 it is a bargain at twice the price. This is highly regarded among many (I bought it based on all the positive comments).

as far as your finish is concerned - I sort of base my finish on what I want it to look like and what it will be used for. My finish preferences have changed over time and due to much influence from the above mentioned book. 
I used to do a mix of poly/tung/spirits... in equal proportions. This will give you the oiled look you are going for and a film finish for a bit more protection. I've since migrated to using boiled linseed oil (tung oil takes too long to cure) and using shellac for the film coat

Here are a couple pictures...
just shellac









poly/tung/spirits and then waxed:









poly/tung/spirits:









BLO and shellac:









BLO and SW Varnish:










get the book, and start experimenting with things until you find something you like. Also, stay away from Minwax. Sherwin Williams has a decent line of products that are not overly expensive (i.e. competitive with the Minwax crap sold pretty much everywhere)


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Check-out George Frank, I think...Adventures in Wood Finnishing Rick


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! 

Wood4fun & piano man- Thanks for the book ideas, I'll check them out.

Great looking finishes Wood4fun!

Jacob


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll second Bob Flexner's book Understanding Wood Finishing. I got mine on half.com for like 5 bucks.


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

ACP said:


> I'll second Bob Flexner's book Understanding Wood Finishing. I got mine on half.com for like 5 bucks.


Third, I curently have it checked out from the library :yes:


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

The library! Why didn't I think of that. (Now where did I put that library card.)


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> The library! Why didn't I think of that. (Now where did I put that library card.)


Seriously. I was considering buying from Amazon but not sure which ones I wanted yet. So I went to the library this morning and picked out three to read through. Whichever ones I want to keep I will buy. Great idea. Why didn't I think of that? D'oh.


----------



## wseand40 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Finishes*

I would suggest going to www.woodworkingonline.com it has two excellent videos on finishes you can download or view online for free. search for "oils and varnishes" and "finishing". It has about 45 excellent woodworking videos you can download. Everything from selecting stock, squaring rough stock, to finishing. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## LivingForest (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anybody here ever used a water-based finish over (pure) tung oil? I've been using a General Finishes water-based top coat alone and over stains with good results for the past few months. 

I'm building a quilt rack that has some curly / quilted maple in it, and I really like the way tung oil brings out the depth and beauty of that kind of grain. I want to get the best of both worlds- depth from a couple coats of tung oil and then use a spray-on finish for the quickness and ease of application.

Thoughts?


----------

